# Glühofen und Temperaturverteilung



## gravieren (21 Januar 2007)

Hi

Es sollen in einem Glühofen bei 600°C Kolben entspannt werden.

Die maximale Wandstärke des Kolben beträgt ca. 65 mm.

Es besteht die Möglichkeit, einen Sensor in die Mitte eines Kolbens zu plazieren. (Ausschusskolben mit Gussfehlern)


Die Temperatur im Kolben muß zwischen 597 und 603 °C sein.
Diese Temperatur soll 1 Stunde gehalten werden.


Wie gehe ich an geschicktesten ran ?


Gibt es eine Faustformel, nach der man sagen kann:
Temperatur im Ofen wird auf 610 °C aufgeheizt, 1 Stunde Haltezeit und anschliessend mit 50 k / Std runterkühlen.
(Messung ist im Ofen und NICHT im Kolben)

(Und im Kolbeninnern ist der Temperaturverlauf zeitlich verzögert wie gefordert?)


Durchdringt die Temperatur linear den Kolben.

Hab ihr Infos darüber b.z.w. vieleicht hatte jemand bereits eine ähnliche
Aufgabe.


Wie würdet ihr das Problem lösen ?
Dank im Voraus.


----------



## PeterEF (22 Januar 2007)

Nach Deinen Angaben gehe ich davon aus, der Ofen fährt im Batchbetrieb und nicht kontinuierlich?
Wir haben in einem ähnlichen Fall die Ladung mal mit Datenloggern gespickt, also vorne/hinten/oben/unten/außen/innen (Kammer: zwei Europaletten Grundfläche, 1,80m hoch). Die Temperaturverteilung in der Ladung drin war doch ganz schön unterschiedlich, besonders bis mitten drin alles durchgeheizt ist. Die Produkte liegen dabei auf einer Art Regal.
Daraus haben wir dann eben auch eine Richtlinie abgeleitet, wie lange an den Meßstellen in der Kammer die Temperatur mindestens gehalten werden muß - gelegentlich wird dann mal wieder mit Datenlogger nachgetestet.



> Durchdringt die Temperatur linear den Kolben.


Kommt auf die Bauform an - aber eher wohl nicht. Viel entscheidender aber ist, wo sich der Kolben innerhalb der ganzen Ladung befindet.
Wenns eine größere Anwendung ist, lohnt sich wahrscheinlich die Simulation eines Modells eines Kolbens - darauf läßt sich dann gut eine Steuerstrategie aufbauen.
Wird elektrisch oder mit Gasbrenner geheizt?

Beispiel für Datenlogger: http://www.elcometer.com/international%20index%20pages/germany/product%20pages%20-%20English/product%20pages/main%20pages/215.htm


----------



## holland (22 Januar 2007)

Hi So zwei bis drei fragen hätte ich dann mal zum Thema.


Was      meinst Du mit Temperaturverteilung. Im Ofenraum in der Charge oder im      Kolben
Gibt      es die Möglichkeit eine Chargensteuerung zu realisieren?
Was      hast Du für ein Kolben Material
  Bsp. Bezüglich Temperatur Verhalten kann ich Dir Messungsdateien Schicken.


----------



## gravieren (22 Januar 2007)

@PeterEF


> Wird elektrisch oder mit Gasbrenner geheizt?


 
@holland


> Was meinst Du mit Temperaturverteilung. Im Ofenraum in der Charge oder im Kolben


Temperaturverlauf im Kolben.



> Gibt es die Möglichkeit eine Chargensteuerung zu realisieren?


Chargensteuerung ?  
Was meinst du damit.



> Was hast Du für ein Kolben Material


Es handelt sich dabei um Motorkolben, gegossen.
GG oder so.

Werd mal genau nach der Material-Spezifikation fragen.


Temperaturverlauf:  Laut minütlicher "Aufschreibung" der Kolbentemperatur durch unseren Lehrling entsteht irgenwie ein Logarithmischer Verlauf !  ?


Wir werden das mal besser / Elektronisch aufzeichnen müssen.




> Bsp. Bezüglich Temperatur Verhalten kann ich Dir Messungsdateien Schicken.


Wäre Cool, bitte sende mir diese Daten.


----------



## Zottel (23 Januar 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es sollen in einem Glühofen bei 600°C Kolben entspannt werden.
> 
> ...


Wenn es auf +/- 3 Grad ankommt, erscheint es mir suspekt, daß diese kleine Spanne um den runden aber physikalisch wohl bedeutungslosen Wert 600 liegt.



gravieren schrieb:


> Wie gehe ich an geschicktesten ran ?


Keine Antwort, nur ein paar Gedanken.


gravieren schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Faustformel, nach der man sagen kann:
> Temperatur im Ofen wird auf 610 °C aufgeheizt, 1 Stunde Haltezeit und anschliessend mit 50 k / Std runterkühlen.
> (Messung ist im Ofen und NICHT im Kolben)


So ein Kolben sollte nach 1h die Umgebungstemperatur voll angenommen haben, ist dann 610 Grad warm und damit 7 Grad zu warm. Zum Abkühlen müssen sich Material-Experten äußern.


gravieren schrieb:


> (Und im Kolbeninnern ist der Temperaturverlauf zeitlich verzögert wie gefordert?)
> 
> 
> > Im Inneren sind beide (Anstieg/Abfall) Verläufe verzögert und die Steigung ist geringer.
> ...


----------

